# June 2007 Preview...



## hsnayvid (May 5, 2007)

I just got a mail form digit:
here's a snapshot:


I'm waiting for the issue...
wat about u?
Comments awaited!


----------



## Chirag (May 5, 2007)

DON. Can't they give a good english movie?


----------



## Third Eye (May 5, 2007)

Thanks Digit
Nice stuff


----------



## chicha (May 5, 2007)

WHAT is WRONG HERE DON????????
Worst of the Worst.
what were these people thinking? i hope they give some nice games to cancel the effect.


----------



## sachin_kothari (May 5, 2007)

can this be true?


----------



## kumarmohit (May 5, 2007)

Don as in new khan movie!

Bah only person I like in the movie is AR


----------



## hsnayvid (May 5, 2007)

sachin_kothari said:
			
		

> can this be true?



yup! its true!


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 6, 2007)

i dont think its the don ...it has to be the older one...cummon peaple..don dvd still costs round 499.....and they never gave a new dvd in their subscription plans..


----------



## rajivnedungadi (May 6, 2007)

Is it the Shahruk Khan DON movie or the Amitabh Bachchan one?
I think each one of us would be having atleast 2 copies of the Office 2007 trial version CDs


----------



## csczero (May 6, 2007)

I think its new don ,,,,,,,,and it sucks btw


----------



## chicha (May 6, 2007)

i think ppl at digit were captaured by aliens tortured and braiwashed.
This explains "DON" with digit.


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 6, 2007)

and office 2007 Cds..which I think everyone must have got yet from Microsoft India for free.


----------



## chicha (May 6, 2007)

some times they repeat stuff. they once gave office 2007 beta.
ice age was given more than 2 times.
when i asked them they told me it was all from user requests.


----------



## aryayush (May 6, 2007)

Users requested them to give the DVD of Don! I find that hard to believe.


----------



## jal_desai (May 6, 2007)

PLZ PLZ.... NO DON PLZ.... PLZ PLZ.... NO DON.... it really buggin.... plz any digit person needs to read this thread..... Any english movie will be fine... plz plz plz.. NO DON plz


----------



## blackpearl (May 6, 2007)

*I don't want DON *wailing*
Any other English movie please.*


----------



## aditya.shevade (May 6, 2007)

Uh.... if this is true, then try any other movie.... And again if this is true... which linux?


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 6, 2007)

I know they won't change their decision.They never change..they do only what they want. And at last say "It was readers demand"...are we not digit readers....LOL


----------



## vish786 (May 6, 2007)

errr.... aaaahhhh....   plz dont... no hindi movies....  any good action english movies will work.... but strictly no hindi movies(fed up with same stories)


----------



## rajivnedungadi (May 6, 2007)

Good that they did not give any Hindi Titles from MoserBaer, (the Rs.34/- stuff). If they do, they will loose the readership by a big margin, as the Indians lost in the world cup matches


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 6, 2007)

So its 
A dual Layer DVD.
A single Layer DVD.
A MS Office CD
and Movie DVD of Don. (Which really sucks.!!!)

And I dont think they are gonna hear us. Will they?
Don sucks!!!
Atleast give us a full game...
Or I wanted Webaroo Wikipedia Pack. Atleast they should give that


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (May 6, 2007)

if they hav to give DON....then pls give the old one...

 new one is a torture.... on us


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 6, 2007)

noooooooooooo.....no don plz no don....

give us a linux live cd knoopix latest edition plz

& Webaroo Wikipedia Pack


----------



## chicha (May 6, 2007)

rajivnedungadi said:
			
		

> Good that they did not give any Hindi Titles from MoserBaer, (the Rs.34/- stuff). If they do, they will loose the readership by a big margin, as the Indians lost in the world cup matches


wow dude you are giving ideas to them.


please no hindi movies. please there are loads of very nice movies than what you are giving.
ppl suggest 5 best movies, so they can pic the most occured one of the list.

Or simply gives us some new action game(single Player multiplayer option can be in the ingame option)

please no hindi movies.. 
This will bring down digit.


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 6, 2007)

^^Aare its allready finalized. So giving them the name of other movies is waste of time for us.


----------



## chicha (May 6, 2007)

This is cool
they do not give what we want 
and
they do not remove what we do not want.
Great value for their readers.
do not let the thread die
we will tell them what we do not like. i am very sure this is beeing overlooked.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 6, 2007)

I dont understand who the hell on the earth gave the idea of don , the news itself made my mind topsyturvy what to talk of mags release 

let them reveal remaining stuff, lets see any useful is there or not?

and linux definately it would be ubuntu


----------



## blackpearl (May 6, 2007)

Look at the bright side. Atleast they did not give "Shakalaka boom boom" 

On a serious note, Digit should conduct a poll before making such a major crap decision.


----------



## chicha (May 6, 2007)

true.
what is the use of creating a "INTERACTIVITY" forum when they do no such thing.
By the way is this for real? i mean where is the source???
And this could be a very good feedback too. 
google does this many times, they add or take away some small stuff without telling anything to anyone, they then see for some months if that tool or what ever has been missed or been used widely.

May be, But if its not like that, i have to rethink my extending my subscription.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 6, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Look at the bright side. Atleast they did not give "Shakalaka boom boom"
> 
> On a serious note, Digit should conduct a poll before making such a major crap decision.


 

yep right said.


----------



## lalam (May 6, 2007)

Ummmm thanks digit at least its okay


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 7, 2007)

i'lll have to think abt the subsription...where r the digit guys why r they not answerin.........if this true then i am very disappointed...they should conduct a poll before takin such crap decisions


----------



## chicha (May 7, 2007)

yes where are the mods???
what are they doing?
june is some time from now, they still can change.
Please do not give crap like "DON" :MAD


----------



## prasad_den (May 7, 2007)

Well, being a non-subscriber, I have the freedom to ignore this issue.. I have MS Office 2007 already, and no way I'm gonna pay 200 bucks for "DON"..!


----------



## hsnayvid (May 7, 2007)

Its too late to complain....
anyways something is better than none...
we were the ones whining for a movie dvd, and here we get one!
not of choice but still we get one...

@chicha
the source is the mail i got from digit!!

and about conducting a poll is a good idea!!!
maybe for Dec issue hey shall put in a poll from October so that we can pick 1 out of 5!!! Lets see...


----------



## chicha (May 7, 2007)

so Thats it? Our fate is Sealed????   :MAD:


----------



## Sparsh007 (May 7, 2007)

layout to new one ka lagta hae
waise they r giving daul layer DVD smthing to be happy about


----------



## Third Eye (May 7, 2007)

I think Digit is giving 1978 walli Don


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 7, 2007)

^^ I will be happy to take old DON than newer one.


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (May 7, 2007)

^^^
+1 for that.. if thats the case


----------



## hsnayvid (May 7, 2007)

guys to clear your confusion i've uploaded the complete gif:

*img57.imageshack.us/my.php?image=thechasebeginskg2.gif

hope things are clearer!
its DON 2006 DVD not the old one....


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 8, 2007)

Yeah. The graphics are of new don. We can see that even in old screenshot u gave..

I wish they give something useful in DVD's. or it will be 3rd time in a row I will not be buying digit in last 3 years.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (May 8, 2007)

Digit thinks that a Dual Layer DVD would surprise people. But Chip. PC Quest and PC World are magazines who already provide a DL DVD with the issues each month


----------



## khattam_ (May 8, 2007)

rajivnedungadi said:
			
		

> Is it the Shahruk Khan DON movie or the Amitabh Bachchan one?
> I think each one of us would be having atleast 2 copies of the Office 2007 trial version CDs



I think it is the older one... Both suk


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 8, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Yeah. The graphics are of new don. We can see that even in old screenshot u gave..



I wont trust graphics, cause they put NFS U2 graphics when they gave NFS MW demo, and they put MW graphics when they gave Carbon demo


----------



## hsnayvid (May 8, 2007)

ts DON 2006 DVD not the old one....
check@ *img57.imageshack.us/my.php?im...ebeginskg2.gif
it says: Biggest blockbuster of 2006/07!!!!


----------



## multi (May 9, 2007)

may be next year (June 2008)  Digit will give  DVD of  "Aap ka surroor "(Himesh  reshmiya & hansika )


----------



## hsnayvid (May 9, 2007)

^^hahahhahahahaahahhaahhaahhh!
ROTF!!!


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (May 9, 2007)

no... next yr... they'll give... UMRAO JAAN


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 9, 2007)

still no reply from any moderator  ,


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 9, 2007)

new don it su****************


----------



## Chirag (May 9, 2007)

@Tech.Masti - Why u want mods to reply?? Mods don't work for digit.


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 9, 2007)

yes....only raabo and fatbeing reply can work


----------



## Who (May 10, 2007)

LOL DON hahahah!! common guys  a D&D like fallout or Baldur's gate is way better than Don & it costs much less... Who in the world would want to see DON ???


----------



## rajivnedungadi (May 10, 2007)

Lets see what they provide in the other DVDs


----------



## Harvik780 (May 10, 2007)

I hope there is no pirated content cause the DVD-DL just makes me suspicious.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (May 10, 2007)

I also hope that the Digit starts the Patron Program atleast in June 2007


----------



## hsnayvid (May 10, 2007)

june preview thread awaited!


----------



## rajivnedungadi (May 11, 2007)

I hope the DVDs are in proper casing as normal and not in the plastic covers or paper covers


----------



## Cool G5 (May 11, 2007)

Why are they giving DON?I don't understand when there r other cool movies like MI3,Speed etc.


----------



## hsnayvid (May 14, 2007)

lets see wat the preview thread has in store for us!


----------



## Kalyan (May 14, 2007)

Ya.. Digit is growing low on the addons month by month.
The previous dec issue contained of nothing but a boot cd and the other cds are really of no/very less use. By Jan, they provided a calendar (I read in the mag where someone pointed that they didnt provide even a calendar where a local news paper would provide one). And this calendar was from some Emerok or so.. but that tells us that they did not give importance to a calendar. and next is this anniversary issue with a su**ing movie, an we-have-it-already-cd, and loads of nothings to tell anyone. By dec 2005, they gave a DVD movie(though old, but rocking one), a full version game. and I am disappointed by the contents now. Not worthy of an anniversary issue.


----------



## hsnayvid (May 19, 2007)

so wat more do we expect?


----------



## rajivnedungadi (May 19, 2007)

Windows Server 2008 beta 3 - All 3 DVDs


----------



## sachin_kothari (May 19, 2007)

i will be rethinking about my subscription now.


----------



## nksinghal (May 26, 2007)

There is no use in rethinking about your subscription since they won't cancel and make refund unless you sue them in a consumer forum


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2007)

Its hard time we saw the preview


----------



## personifiedgenius (May 28, 2007)

was Don a blockbuster hit??


----------



## i_am_crack (May 28, 2007)

Hit??????????? I suppose you missed....something...


----------



## freshseasons (May 28, 2007)

I dont really Mind Don if its in highformat DVD 5.1 DTS or Dolby. If its Vcd Quality really it will be waste of good space.But still apart from the complaining, comeon isnt it a big improvement on those black and white movies they used to give.
  May be this is the start of something Huge.How many magazines can boast to give this new Movies on DVD's.
  Digit Surely must have paid a lot for its Rights.If we discourage them we surely are going to miss whatever they have in store for us in the future movie segments.Encourage them...!
   And when a complete OS come in 2.5 Gb, how much more add ons and stuff do we need that another 1Gb cannot accommodate.,Movies is the only way to fill all 8.5 Gb of contents.The future is Wide open.
  I think its a right step in a right Direction.
  Dont just judge Digit on this movie they gave.Judge on the power of a magazine to actually dish out a latest Block Bluster on DVD.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (May 28, 2007)

The Preview is up....lets continue there

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58887


----------

